

NASA lunar map shows Moon in new light - EdwardQ
http://news.techworld.com/green-it/3319282/nasa-lunar-map-shows-moon-in-new-light/

======
DanBC
Interesting to see all that red and pink. For comparison here are some Earth
mountain heights.

Everest == 8,850 meters

K2 == 8,611 meters

Chimborazo == 6,310 meters

